# Just to say a final farewell



## Adam (Mar 6, 2003)

For those of you that can remember I used to be married to *lulu* but we divorced after many years of IVF. I have now been with my new partner for a year and a half and we are expecting our first child in July 2008.

I am a haapy dad to be and merry xmas to you all.

Adam xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations and wishing you and your family all the best for the future. x


Clare x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Congratulations!

I hope the future brings everything you've wished for.

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Adam
I have just read this, and had to call over Paul to read this, I have to say this is such fantastic news , we both said as we read it *Excellent news, Bloody brilliant""!!

We are over the moon for you both, I am sure you will make a fab daddy  

Take care

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations Adam  

I too am very happy for you and I wish you and your partner every happiness for the future.

As Jo says - you will make a fantastic Daddy!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Congratulations from me too Adam i am really pleased your happy and what a nice way to start the new year.

Kimx x  x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Adam

I remember you.

Congratulations on your news.

Wishing you and your DP all the happiness

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Adam. I remember you!

Congratulations! This is really great news and I wish you lots of happiness with your new family. I hope you will come back one more time to announce the arrival of your new baby!

C~x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Adam

Hope you have a truly wonderful year in 2008..what fantastic news!

Hun xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ohhh hello Adam!

Hope you dont mind but I posted your news on the oldies thread I post on, as they all remember you/us.

You know how pleased I am for you! I had a funny feeling last week when I bought the pressies round that there might be good news round the corner, you had a funny glint in your eye!  

Anyway, just so pleased/relieved all sorts for you and Pen. Its just so weird isnt it, that we never managed a pregnancy, strange, we will never know.

No more partying/drinking/smoking! Time to give up! Thats the last bottle of whisky I am buying you. See I still nag  

Will look forward to the updates

Love Lou x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Congratulations Adam   Wonderful news to start 2008 with  Wishing you and your partner every happiness. 

Jayne x


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

I remember you too!

Ah that's great news to hear...congratulations to you and your DP and all the very best.

Katie x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Adam,

That is the most fantastic news - Dion & I are so happy for you and your dp.  2008 is definately going to be your year!

Lou did mention on our thread the other day that she thought there may be some good news on the horizon and I had so hoped this is what she meant.

Wishing you lots of fun times ahead being a daddy - you will be great.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow what an amazing sorry.  

I cried when i read your signiture, exactly what I'm scared off.. tx destrying my life.  I was worried to start with that your ex would read your news and be devasted and then I read about your ex-wife Lulu who has also had a little baby!

Wow!  And your still friends!

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

laurab said:


> Wow! And your still friends!


We try very hard, but as you can imagine it has not been easy for Adam, the main thing is that things are good for both of us now.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lulu and Adam- I'm so plesased that there is a positive ending to your story, may life treat both you and your families well x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

*Lulu* said:


> laurab said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! And your still friends!
> ...


It's not been easy for either of you Lou - you both went through so much to get the family you wanted between the two of you, it's not your fault, nor Adams that life was so cruel to the both of you. I'm so glad that you have both been able to move on though and for you, you already have the most gorgeous little boy and for Adam, well he's now got so much to look forward to.

Love to you both and your new families.

Sue xxx


----------



## Adam (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi all

Thanks for all of your messages of support. Let 2008 be kind to us all.

Adam


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Only just seen this but I'm so delighted for you and your DH Adam (and of course Lou with the gorgeous Casper!  )

Life certainly moves in mysterious ways.........

Deb


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Adam - Lulu has mentioned you.  Just wanted to say what wonderful news and to wish you a very happy 2008

T xx


----------

